

Proof: Group-think a Dominant VC Trait - rtw
http://gigaom.com/2008/12/17/proof-group-think-a-dominant-vc-trait/

======
rtw
From the article:

* 92 percent of VCs thinks investments will slow in 2009. (Translation: We are all going to be hiding under our desks.)

* 19 percent say they are going to invest in more companies.

* 60 percent are decreasing their seed investments. (Translation: We are not taking any significant risks)

